# Festplatten Reihenfolge ändern



## BadRequest666 (11. November 2017)

Hi Guten Abend, kleine Frage da ich mit google nicht weiter komme. Ich habe ein paar Festplatten und ein Laufwerk (Bild im Anhang). Mich stört es das mein Laufwerk mit dem Buchstaben E gekennzeichnet ist und zwischen den Festplatten hängt. Kann ich es ans Ende setzen? Sprich das das Laufwerk den Buchstaben E bekommt und meine Festplatte mit den "Videos" nun auf E sitzt. LG


----------



## ComFreek (12. November 2017)

Such im Startmenü nach "Festplattenpartitionen erstellen und formatieren" (auch "Datenträgerverwaltung"). Dort kannst du via Rechtsklick auf eines deiner Partitionen und Laufwerke "Laufwerkbuchstaben und -pfade ändern" drücken.
Wenn du zwei Buchstaben tauschen möchtest, musst du ggf. zuerst das eine auf einen dritten setzen (etwa Z).


----------



## BadRequest666 (14. November 2017)

Hallo, tut mir Leid das ich so spät antworte. Also erst einmal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Bei den Festplatten funktioniert es einwandfrei wie du beschrieben hast jedoch finde ich in der Auflistung mein Laufwerk nicht..  Lg


----------



## ComFreek (14. November 2017)

Meinst du dein aktuelles Laufwerk E? Im Bild sehe ich ein geteilt/freigegeben Symbol, vielleicht liegt es daran. Google mal nach "windows shared drive letter", die Resultate schauen einigermaßen vielversprechend aus


----------



## BadRequest666 (14. November 2017)

Ehh also E ist ein Laufwerk. Für mich ist ein Laufwerk das, wo man CD's und DVD's einlegt. Es ist keine Festplatte. Tut mir Leid für das Missverständnis.


----------



## zerix (20. November 2017)

Hallo, 

Vielleicht hilft das: http://bfy.tw/F82g 

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------

